# Stockage MacBook disparue avec bootcamp



## Clément43260 (9 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai un gros soucis déjà bien connue de ce forum seulement mon cas est différents.. 
j’espère poster au bon endroit !

Alors voilà j’avais créé une partition Windows avec bootcamp, du jour au lendemain plus possible de démarrer dessus et cette dernière a disparue (même de l’utilitaire de disque) et son stockage avec..
C’est reste comme cela un moment et j’ai décider ce week-end de faire une sauvegarde Timemachine et d’effacer mon disque dur interne en espérant récupérer son stockage complet… mais pas du tout malheureusement.

je ne sais plus comment faire, j’ai essayé de suivre les conseils sur d’autre discussion mais aucun de ceux que j’ai vu fonctionne pour moi étant donné que j’ai effacer mon disque dur.. À l’aide 

MacBook Pro 2015 13 pouce 
2,7GHz Intel core i5
8 go 1867 MHz ddr3
Intel iris graphics 6100 1536 Mo
High Sierra 10.13.6


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour *Clément*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher en mode texte le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Clément43260 (10 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Clément*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, merci de ta réponse rapide !
Voila le résultat :



```
Last login: Sun Jan  9 12:33:28 on console
MBP-de-Clement:~ clementlager$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-Clement:~ clementlager$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2022)

Comme tu peux le voir > la partition *Macintosh HD* fait *250,1 Go* + *0,2 Go* de la petite partition *EFI* = *250,3 Go* pour un disque de *251 Go*. S'il y a de l'espace libre sur le disque de *251 Go* --> cela ne peut pas dépasser *0,7 Go*. Ces *0,7 Go* proviennent de la suppression de la partition de secours *Recovery HD* subalterne à celle de *Macintosh HD* > dont la taille régulière est de *650 Mo*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```

qui récupère les *650 Mo* de la partition de secours supprimée > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Clément43260 (10 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir > la partition *Macintosh HD* fait *250,1 Go* + *0,2 Go* de la petite partition *EFI* = *250,3 Go* pour un disque de *251 Go*. S'il y a de l'espace libre sur le disque de *251 Go* --> cela ne peut pas dépasser *0,7 Go*. Ces *0,7 Go* proviennent de la suppression de la partition de secours *Recovery HD* subalterne à celle de *Macintosh HD* > dont la taille régulière est de *650 Mo*.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...


Voila le résultat :

```
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.7 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.7 GB   disk0s2
MBP-de-Clement:~ clementlager$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.7 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-Clement:~ clementlager$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2022)

Tu as récupéré les *650 Mo* à la partition *Macintosh HD*.

- à présent : il serait judicieux que tu recrées la partition de secours *Recovery HD* disparue. Quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Clément43260 (10 Janvier 2022)

C'est High Sierra 10.13.6


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

Je te suggère de télécharger un installateur de High Sierra en utilisant ce lien à l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra*☜. Quand la fenêtre d'installation s'ouvrira --> désigne le volume démarré *Macintosh HD* comme destination.

- le seul logiciel du Système sera restauré (sans reformatage ni perte de données d'utilisateur) > mais avant cela la partition de secours *Recovery HD* absente sera recréée en queue de disque.​


----------



## Clément43260 (11 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te suggère de télécharger un installateur de High Sierra en utilisant ce lien à l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra*☜. Quand la fenêtre d'installation s'ouvrira --> désigne le volume démarré *Macintosh HD* comme destination.
> 
> - le seul logiciel du Système sera restauré (sans reformatage ni perte de données d'utilisateur) > mais avant cela la partition de secours *Recovery HD* absente sera recréée en queue de disque.​


C'est fait, j'ai refait un diskutil list du coup :

```
Last login: Tue Jan 11 17:39:31 on console
MBP-de-Clement:~ clementlager$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            163.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Clement:~ clementlager$
```


----------



## Clément43260 (11 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te suggère de télécharger un installateur de High Sierra en utilisant ce lien à l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra*☜. Quand la fenêtre d'installation s'ouvrira --> désigne le volume démarré *Macintosh HD* comme destination.
> 
> - le seul logiciel du Système sera restauré (sans reformatage ni perte de données d'utilisateur) > mais avant cela la partition de secours *Recovery HD* absente sera recréée en queue de disque.​


Je profites un peu de ton aide pour un autre petit soucis apparu après le formatage : safari plante souvent jusqu'a trois fois à la suite sans message d'erreur..


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

La réinstallation de High Sierra --> a effectué une conversion de format au nouveau format *apfs*. Car ton disque interne de *251 Go* est un SSD sur lequel High Sierra s'installe préférentiellement en *apfs*. Avec le nouveau système de fichiers --> la partition principale du disque virtualise un *Conteneur* hébergeant *4* volumes - dont un volume de secours *Recovery* désormais interne.

- tout me paraît en ordre actuellement.​


----------



## Clément43260 (11 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> La réinstallation de High Sierra --> a effectué une conversion de format au nouveau format *apfs*. Car ton disque interne de *251 Go* est un SSD sur lequel High Sierra s'installe préférentiellement en *apfs*. Avec le nouveau système de fichiers --> la partition principale du disque virtualise un *Conteneur* hébergeant *4* volumes - dont un volume de secours *Recovery* désormais interne.
> 
> - tout me paraît en ordre actuellement.​


Effectivement, merci pour ton aide !
Une petite question néanmoins.. quand je regarde l'utilisation du disque, "Système" utilise quand même plus de 100GO, c'est normal ? et à quoi cela correspond ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

Non : la taille totale du disque interne est évaluée à *251 Go* -->

```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
```

impossible qu'il se soit agi d'un disque de *500 Go*.


----------



## Clément43260 (11 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Non : la taille totale du disque interne est évaluée à *251 Go* -->
> 
> ```
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
> ...


Oui effectivement, j'ai voulu supprimer mon message mais je ne l'ai pas fait dans les temps 

Une petite question néanmoins.. quand je regarde l'utilisation du disque, "Système" utilise quand même plus de 100GO, c'est normal ? et à quoi cela correspond ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

Pour ta dernière question qui s'écarte de la problématique de ce fil --> je te suggère de poster un nouveau message dans ce fil existant : ☞*100 Go de stockage système...*☜. Car ce problème demande une enquête spécifique dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Clément43260 (11 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour ta dernière question qui s'écarte de la problématique de ce fil --> je te suggère de poster un nouveau message dans ce fil existant : ☞*100 Go de stockage système...*☜. Car ce problème demande une enquête spécifique dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.


D'accord merci beaucoup pour ton aide !!


----------

